# What Algae Is This?? How To Fix It?



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

What Algae is this?? It's all over the Rocks and Woods like Dust and small cotton thread. As well as the same algae is forming a thin layer of dust on Plant leaves. But this is not at all stubborn. If I rub fingure it's coming out easily and If I put ant plants under tap water the algae is getting washed out like Deep green water. What is this? How to get rid of it?



















*This is nither BGA nor Hair Algae.*

Tank is running with 3WPG MH light and EI dosing with pressurised CO2 fixed at 170BPM speed.


----------

